# 2013 Autoexpress Awards- Mazda -skoda



## WHIZZER

All-new Mazda6 wins 'Best Family Car' award in 2013 Auto Express New Car Awards









Mazda CX-5 compact SUV claims 'Best Crossover' crown for second year










Milton Keynes, 03 July 2013 - The new Octavia and Citigo have driven off with two prestigious titles in the 2013 Auto Express New Car Awards.

City Car crown for a second year










New Octavia Estate awarded Best Estate car title









Yeti, Octavia hatch and Superb commended
ŠKODA has won 11 Auto Express awards in the last three years


----------

